# Happy new year !



## Dany (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy new year to all friends from the collectors corner .

Daniel


----------



## timor (Dec 25, 2015)

Having this would make few New Years happy !
Good shooting in next year to you, Dany !


----------



## limr (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy New Year to you! May your shutters open when they are supposed to, your light seals be padded and true, and your film always advance when you want it to!


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

Likewise. By the way, I do not collect olde cameras (I have less than 100). I rescue them.


----------



## timor (Dec 26, 2015)

desertrattm2r12 said:


> I do not collect olde cameras (I have less than 100). I rescue them.


Good man.


----------



## Dany (Dec 26, 2015)

desertrattm2r12 said:


> Likewise. By the way, I do not collect olde cameras (I have less than 100). I rescue them.



Rescuing old cameras is something I love.
In a boot sale near Paris, I obtained for five euros this Rollei camera. It was  wet, covered with yellowish fungus,  with some paint problems but functional.





It took me some hours to obtain this:





But what a pleasure !


----------



## timor (Dec 26, 2015)

Good job !


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 27, 2015)

Dany, great find.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice Dany (the cameras and the restoration you did). Happy New Year!


----------

